# Tatsunoko vs Capcom: Yatterman 2 bitches!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2010)

You furfags!

She's gonna kick your asses! (Tubed)


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll stick with Frank West and Roll.


----------



## Molotov (Jan 6, 2010)

SL-SL-SL-SL-SLOOOOOOOOOOW
MACH SPEED


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 6, 2010)

I have no idea who the characters are, but the techno music was good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2010)

AW YEAR, Yatterman 2.



FoxyAreku said:


> I'll stick with Frank West and Roll.


 
Frank looks like shit and Aichan is cute.



....UNLIKE ROLL.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 6, 2010)

Haha! Ai-Chan, Yatter-Pelican and Omotchama!

...They could at least give us the Yatterman theme. D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2010)

> Impact says:
> Frank's voice is very ugh
> WO says:
> He's voiced by X in X7
> ...


Peter Von Grimm ruined my childhood.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, it's Peter von Gomm, not Grimm.

Also, you already have every Yatterman character in the game, what more do you want?~!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 6, 2010)

A 'core' audience title?  On the Wii?  Not made by Nintendo?

Will die at retail.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> A 'core' audience title? On the Wii? Not made by Nintendo?
> 
> Will die at retail.


 
Tales of would a...


You know what, Never mind.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 6, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> AW YEAR, Yatterman 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frank looks fine, but I will admit Roll looked alot cuter in MvC2. I hate her new character design....why does she have a broom.



AshleyAshes said:


> A 'core' audience title?  On the Wii?  Not made by Nintendo?
> 
> Will die at retail.



No it won't. >_> Alot of people are looking forward to this fighter.

Also, No More Heroes never died.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 6, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> No it won't. >_> Alot of people are looking forward to this fighter.
> 
> Also, No More Heroes never died.


 
A lot of people have looked forward to ALL the titles that died at retail on the Wii.  I'm not insulting the machine, it's just that it lives in this weird universe, where if it gets good third party core titles that even score at least 8 outta 10 from reviewers, it'll BOMB.  Yet anything Nintendo makes for it seems to made of solid gold!


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 6, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> A lot of people have looked forward to ALL the titles that died at retail on the Wii.  I'm not insulting the machine, it's just that it lives in this weird universe, where if it gets good third party core titles that even score at least 8 outta 10 from reviewers, it'll BOMB.  Yet anything Nintendo makes for it seems to made of solid gold!



I haven't noticed this, like I said No More Heroes sold well. And aren't people loving Silent Hill: Shattered Memories? 

Some games haven't gotten the praise they deserve yeah, but it's not all of them.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 6, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> Frank looks fine



Frank doesn't look fine and his voice isn't fine either. D:

Of course, these points are negated because he's there in the first place and that makes me happy. :3


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 6, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Frank doesn't look fine and his voice isn't fine either. D:
> 
> Of course, these points are negated because he's there in the first place and that makes me happy. :3



It's simply because he's from a game with realistic graphics, while TvC is cel-shaded. He looks fine considering that.

Servbot head super |3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 6, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> Frank looks fine, but I will admit Roll looked alot cuter in MvC2. I hate her new character design....why does she have a broom.



What? That's her original design. The MvC2 one uses her Megaman 7 (or 8) design.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 6, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What? That's her original design. The MvC2 one uses her Megaman 7 (or 8) design.



I don't keep up with the megaman universe, I just like Roll and Zero.

Either way, MvC2 Roll>TvC Roll. Low tier and all. I'll still use her in TvC though even if I can't stand the broom.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 6, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> I haven't noticed this, like I said No More Heroes sold well. And aren't people loving Silent Hill: Shattered Memories?


 
Dead Space Extraction, bombed.
House Of The Dead Overkill, bombed.
The Conduit, bombed.
Madworld, bombed.

Lots of titles like these, well made, lots of effort, reviewed well, sold like crap.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 6, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Dead Space Extraction, bombed.
> House Of The Dead Overkill, bombed.
> The Conduit, bombed.
> Madworld, bombed.
> ...



Maybe bad advertising? I've never even heard of the last two. First two though are just rail shooters and even I'm getting tired of those.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 6, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> Maybe bad advertising? I've never even heard of the last two. First two though are just rail shooters and even I'm getting tired of those.


 
For Madworld, channels like G4 wouldn't shut UP about Madworld for weeks.  It got a lot of coverage on TV, on blogs, stuff like that.  Everyone was like 'Oh man, this is hardcore stuff for the Wii, hell yeah!'  ...Then not a lot of people bought it.  Similarly, Dead Space Extraction had a LOT of advertising weight behind it but only sold 9000 copies in the first week.

On the plus side, this game is garnering it's own Mad Catz arcade stick for the Wii, though it won't be useful for many games at all other than VC.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 6, 2010)

Who knows then.

and yeah the system has no other hardcore fighters, though maybe you could use the stick for Brawl? That would be...interesting.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 6, 2010)

I think this article about sums it:

www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/article.php?id=14396


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 6, 2010)

What are you retarded? Tatsunoko Roll ain't low tier.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What? That's her original design. The MvC2 one uses her Megaman 7 (or 8) design.


 It's her MM8 design.



FoxyAreku said:


> I
> Either way, TvC Roll>MvC2 Roll. Low tier and all. I'll still use her in TvC though even if I can't stand the broom.


Fixed.

You never play Mega Man powered up have you.

Also, Roll is top tier.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 7, 2010)

Roll is top tier in MvC2? Since when? 

You people misread my post. I'm fully aware of her tier placement in TvC.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> Roll is top tier in MvC2? Since when?
> 
> You people misread my post. I'm fully aware of her tier placement in TvC.


Holy crap, I wanna slap you so hard.

No one was talking about that trainwreck you call "MvC2"

We were talking about how* you* called Roll a low tier in TvC.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 7, 2010)

Once again you misunderstand. 



> Either way, MvC2 Roll>TvC Roll. Low tier and all. I'll still use her in TvC though even if I can't stand the broom.


Re-read it. I clearly say I prefer MvC2 Roll, *LOW TIER AND ALL* to TvC Roll, clearly showing I know that TvC Roll is high tier.

Why are you acting so dense....? >_>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> Once again you misunderstand.
> 
> Re-read it. I clearly say I prefer MvC2 Roll, *LOW TIER AND ALL* to TvC Roll, clearly showing I know that TvC Roll is high tier.
> 
> Why are you acting so dense....? >_>


 
No, It's kinda sad that your grammar is total shit.

 You could of said :"I prefer MvC2 Roll over TvC Roll, Even though she is low tier and all, I'll still use her in TvC though even if I can't stand the broom."

Look who's talkin'


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh hey gais stop faitan.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 7, 2010)

Stop being bitches.

My boyfriend will probably get this, so I'm going to have to figure out what I should do for an arcade stick. Best bet right now seems to be getting one of the shitty SEs that Madcatz are releasing for the Wii, and just mod it with not shitty parts.

I'm still sticking with my Karas/Casshern team.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Stop being bitches.
> 
> My boyfriend will probably get this, so I'm going to have to figure out what I should do for an arcade stick. Best bet right now seems to be getting one of the shitty SEs that Madcatz are releasing for the Wii, and just mod it with not shitty parts.
> 
> I'm still sticking with my Karas/Casshern team.


Weren't you the guy that said "Karas was broken"?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 7, 2010)

The way this conversation has turned, people talking about characters bring broken and refering to other fighting games as 'trainwrecks'.  This is why you fighting game fanatics scare me.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Weren't you the guy that said "Karas was broken"?



He was. But seeing as how his infinites are now gone, he's not.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, It's kinda sad that your grammar is total shit.
> 
> You could of said :"I prefer MvC2 Roll over TvC Roll, Even though she is low tier and all, I'll still use her in TvC though even if I can't stand the broom."
> 
> Look who's talkin'



No, my grammar is fine. Both ways of saying it are fine, you just have crappy interpretation and need everything spelled out for you, apparently.  

Oh well~


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 7, 2010)

Should I splurge for the $124 game/stick bundle or just wait on the stick (which i'll probably wind up having to do anyway)?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> No, my grammar is fine. Both ways of saying it are fine, you just have crappy interpretation and need everything spelled out for you, apparently.
> 
> Oh well~





FoxyAreku said:


> MvC2 Roll>TvC Roll. Low tier and all. I'll still use her in TvC though even if I can't stand the broom.


 


Me said:


> I prefer MvC2 Roll over TvC Roll, Even though she is low tier and all, I'll still use her in TvC though even if I can't stand the broom.


Really?

Just really?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Areku I am going to go ahead and advise you that Perverted Impact is pretty damn near retarded, so you really shouldn't waste your time trying to argue anything with him.

PI the way he originally said it was fine, you're just an idiot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Areku I am going to go ahead and advise you that Perverted Impact is pretty damn near retarded, so you really shouldn't waste your time trying to argue anything with him.
> 
> PI the way he originally said it was fine, you're just an idiot.


 Lol what?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lol what?



My point exactly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> My point exactly.


 Your just mad because I hate KoF and like Garou.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 7, 2010)

Karas was never broken. >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your just mad because I hate KoF and like Garou.



I like Garou :\  And you can hate KoF if you want it just means you're an idiot. :V

also:



Perverted Impact said:


> *Your* just mad


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like Garou :\ And you can hate KoF if you want it just means you're an idiot. :V


Why are you so bias?



David M. Awesome said:


> also:


Okay, I'm mad, But still...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why are you so bias?
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm mad, But still...



I'm not biased, I'm just right. 8)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not biased, I'm just right. 8)


 And I'm retarded.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And I'm retarded.



Yes, exactly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yes, exactly.


David, Why are you so funny?

cause' that's a funny joke.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> David, Why are you so funny?
> 
> cause' that's a funny joke.



It's one of my superpowers.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's one of my superpowers.


 Being a dumbass is _not_ a superpower, David.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Being a dumbass is _not_ a superpower, David.



That is why you will never be a superhero like I am. 8)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> That is why you will never be a superhero like I am. 8)


 Good, I suck at being dumb.

Also, Stop derailing this topic, You jackass!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Good, I suck at being dumb.
> 
> Also, Stop derailing this topic, You jackass!



I will never stop derailing threads about terrible capcom games


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I will never stop derailing threads about terrible capcom games


 U mad?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> You jackass!



Clearly I am the one who is mad. 8)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly I am the one who is mad. 8)


 I was making fun of you.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> I was making fun of you.



You are pretty bad at it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 8, 2010)

Stop derailan mah thread


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> You are pretty bad at it.


 Much like how you are bad at fighting games?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Much like how you are bad at fighting games?



See you are also bad at making similes that make sense because I am awesome at fighting games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> See you are also bad at making similes that make sense because I am awesome at fighting games.


 Oh please, You couldn't even beat a Ken scrub.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh please, You couldn't even beat a Ken scrub.



I'm sure that I could, but you wouldn't catch me dead playing a shitty game like Street Fighter so that doesn't really matter. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm sure that I could, but you wouldn't catch me dead playing a shitty game like Street Fighter so that doesn't really matter. :V


I'm sure that you couldn't beat a Ken scrub.

If it's so bad, Then why is it a mainstream video game?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm sure that you couldn't beat a Ken scrub.
> 
> If it's so bad, Then why is it a mainstream video game?



I've never had problems beating Ken in SVC Chaos, so I don't know what to tell you. :V

Halo is also a mainstream video game and New Moon is breaking box office records.  People like shitty things and hate anything that is imaginative or good in any way.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 8, 2010)

lololol people don't play SvC Chaos.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> lololol people don't play SvC Chaos.





David M. Awesome said:


> People like shitty things and hate anything that is imaginative or good in any way.



I am aware of that.  That doesn't change the fact that it's a better fighting game than anything that Capcom's ever come out with.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahah, what?

Dude, go play some Jojos. That game is amazing.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 8, 2010)

Shh, he's an SNK fanboy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I've never had problems beating Ken in SVC Chaos, so I don't know what to tell you. :V.


 Holy shit, That's hilarious.



David M. Awesome said:


> Halo is also a mainstream video game and New Moon is breaking box office records. People like shitty things and hate anything that is imaginative or good in any way.


Oh hey, Let's compare an *eighteen *year old game to *today's* shit.



Horrorshow said:


> lololol people don't play SvC Chaos.


 Correction: Nobody plays that awful game.



David M. Awesome said:


> I am aware of that. That doesn't change the fact that it's a better fighting game than anything that Capcom's ever come out with.


 
Cyberbots: Full Metal Madness 
DarkStalkers series
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Red Earth 
Rival Schools  series
Street Fighter  series
Tech Romancer
Power Stone series


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh hey, Let's compare an *eighteen *year old game to *today's* shit.
> 
> Correction: Nobody plays that awful game.
> 
> ...



You're right, let's talk about Street Fighter 4. :V  SVC Chaos is better.  Let's talk about Street Fighter 3 instead.  SVC Chaos is still better. :V

I've already mentioned before that I know plenty of people that play that game, so believe whatever you want. :V

I've played half of those and they were all pretty awful, and I'm sure that the other half are awful too :B


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're right, let's talk about Street Fighter 4. :V SVC Chaos is better.


No it isn't, SF4 looks and plays better then SVC Chaos.



David M. Awesome said:


> Let's talk about Street Fighter 3 instead. SVC Chaos is still better. :V


Yeah because this







is better then this








David M. Awesome said:


> I've already mentioned before that I know plenty of people that play that game, so believe whatever you want. :V


Im pretty sure those people are the same people that like shitty things and hate anything that is imaginative or good in any way.



David M. Awesome said:


> I've played half of those and they were all pretty awful, and I'm sure that the other half are awful too :B


Lol, Bias person is bias.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 9, 2010)

This thread needs more love.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2010)

Can't wait for TvC2


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No it isn't, SF4 looks and plays better then SVC Chaos.
> 
> Yeah because this
> 
> ...



SF4 looks and plays worse than the shit that I took last night.

Yeah, SVC is better than that, that is what I said. :V

Can't you come up with something other than just taking what I said and saying it back to me? :V

Yes, you are definitely not bias towards Capcom at all, you just naturally like shitty games :V


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 9, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> This thread needs more love.



Ai-Chan LOOOOOOOVE! <3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

why is she dressed like that i don't understand


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 9, 2010)

Well she was designed in the 70's...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Well she was designed in the 70's...



Is she a disco super hero?

because that is a little bit awesome


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 9, 2010)

She rides on a giant robot dog with her partner and fights using a stick that can electrocute some evil ass. There's a live action version of her from last year too. >:3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> She rides on a giant robot dog with her partner and fights using a stick that can electrocute some evil ass. There's a live action version of her from last year too. >:3



So wait, she wears flamboyant outfits and has a disco stick?

She's Lady Gaga D:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually it's a mechanic overalls. But I guess it's a disco mechanic overalls.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 12, 2010)

^ LMTO plus she rides on a robotic pelican


----------

